# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Motorships >  Ποσειδών [Poseidon]

## pantelis2009

Παρά του δύσκολους καιρούς που περνάμε σαν Λαός και σαν Κράτος, ορισμένοι και μπράβο τους, ίσως βλέπουν μακροπρόθεσμα και κάνουν νέες επενδύσεις κατασκευάζοντας καινούργια πλοία που δίνουν ζωή στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος και προσφέρουν εργασία σε πολλούς τεχνίτες και ειδικότητες της ζώνης, δίνοντας τους λίγη χαρά για ένα καλύτερο αύριο.
Σε συνεννόηση που είχα με το φίλο Ellinis είπαμε να ανοίξω το θέμα εδώ και αν στην πορεία χρειαστεί οι υπεύθυνοι mond να το μεταφέρουν όπου νομίζουν …..καλύτερα.
Το Δ/Ξ Ποσειδών (περί αυτού ο λόγος) ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζετε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. Είναι ένα πλοίο μεταφοράς λαδιών σε πλοία με μήκος περίπου 37 μέτρα και πλάτος 9 μέτρα. Από τα σχέδια που είδα είναι μία ωραία και στιβαρή κατασκευή που θα την βλέπουμε για πολύ καιρό να κάνει τροφοδοσίες σε Ελληνικά και Ξένα πλοία.
Σιγά-σιγά όπως σας έχω μάθει (από άλλες μου παρουσιάσεις) θα παρακολουθήσουμε την κατασκευή, την αποπεράτωση και την καθέλκυση του πλοίου. 
Εύχομαι σε πλοιοκτήτες και ναυπηγείο καλή συνέχεια και σε σας που θα παρακολουθήσετε το θέμα καλή περιήγηση. Περιμένω σχόλια σας.
Από τις φωτογραφίες μου βλέπω πως οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες ήλθαν στο ναυπηγείο στα μέσα Ιουλίου και αμέσως άρχισαν οι πρώτες χαράξεις και τα πρώτα κολλήματα, και οι πρώτες φωτο του Δ/Ξ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 02 15-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 03 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 04 19-07-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια νεα κατασκευη που προβλεπω να καλυπτει ο φιλος παντελης να καλυπτει βημα βημα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε τα σχεδια για να δουμε περιπου πως θα ειναι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποια στιγμή Κώστα θα δούμε και τα σχέδια, αλλά πρέπει να πάρω την έγκριση από τους υπεύθυνους.
Πάμε να δούμε από διάφορες γωνίες .....αεροφωτογραφίες που τράβηξε ο αδελφός μου leo85 μέσα στο καλάθι που φαίνεται στη 2η φωτο και από ύψος 60-70 μέτρα (εγώ ούτε για αστείο δεν έμπαινα μέσα). Στην 3η φωτο φαίνεται το Αμφιτρίτη που είναι στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα, ενώ εμείς είμαστε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Όποιος ξέρει την απόσταση θα καταλάβει και το ύψος.
Στις φωτο που βλέπουμε από το ξεκίνημα του Ποσειδών, φαίνεται επίσης το Ιάσων και η πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος, που την κατασκευή της δείχνουμε εδώ  .

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 05 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 06 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 08 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 11 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 12 19-07-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Σας αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια,μπράβο σας.

----------


## leo85

> Κάποια στιγμή Κώστα θα δούμε και τα σχέδια, αλλά πρέπει να πάρω την έγκριση από τους υπεύθυνους.
> Πάμε να δούμε από διάφορες γωνίες .....αεροφωτογραφίες που τράβηξε ο αδελφός μου leo85 μέσα στο καλάθι που φαίνεται στη 2η φωτο και από ύψος 60-70 μέτρα (εγώ ούτε για αστείο δεν έμπαινα μέσα). Στην 3η φωτο φαίνεται το Αμφιτρίτη που είναι στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα, ενώ εμείς είμαστε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Όποιος ξέρει την απόσταση θα καταλάβει και το ύψος.
> Στις φωτο που βλέπουμε από το ξεκίνημα του Ποσειδών, φαίνεται επίσης το Ιάσων και η πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος, που την κατασκευή της δείχνουμε εδώ  .
> 
> ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 05 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 06 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 08 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 11 19-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 12 19-07-2014.jpg


Πότε θα τραβήξουμε και της άλλες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε ότι το Δ/Ξ Ποσειδών ανήκει στη Ποσειδών Μπάνκερινκ Ν.Ε και ναυπηγός του είναι ο Ευστράτιος Ραπτόπουλος. Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω μέσα από το Nautilia.gr τους ανθρώπους της εταιρείας και του ναυπηγείου που μου δίνουν πληροφορίες και με αφήνουν να φωτογραφίζω, για να σας τα παρουσιάζω.
Το στήσιμο του Δ/Ξ Ποσειδών έχει ξεκινήσει, τα κομμάτια ετοιμάζονται και έρχονται στη θέση τους, για να κολληθούν υπό την επίβλεψη των υπευθύνων. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει η παρουσίαση και εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 21 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 22 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 23 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 24 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 25 22-07-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Εγώ Παντελή νιώθω ότι είμαι εκεί και το δουλεύω...... Προχώρα ακάθεκτος. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις τρεις πρώτες φωτο βλέπετε την πορεία των εργασιών στο Δ/Ξ Ποσειδών από διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες, ενώ στις δύο τελευταίες βλέπετε τον παντογράφο του ναυπηγείου Φραντζή εν ώρα δράσεις. 

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 27 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 28 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 32 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 34 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 35 22-07-2014.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Ενδιαφέρουσες κατασκευές και το καλύτερο που αυτες γινονται σε ελληνικα ναυπηγεία! Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές με πήρε τηλ. ο φίλος Γιώργος που πέρασε έξω από το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και τράβηξε μερικές φωτο και έκπληκτος μου είπε ότι το πλοίο έχει προχωρήσει πολύ, ενώ στο θέμα του .........είναι στις αρχές. 
Του εξήγησα ότι οι πλοιοκτήτες καθυστέρησαν να μου δώσουν το Ο.Κ για να το ανεβάσω την κατασκευή στο Nautilia.gr και γι' αυτό το πάω σιγά-σιγά για να τη δουν όσοι περισσότεροι φίλοι γίνετε. Έτσι έκανε τις φωτο του ....... γαργάρα (και τον ευχαριστώ). 
Όπως τα λες είναι φίλη kalypso, κατασκευές που γίνονται σε Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία από έμπειρους Έλληνες τεχνίτες.
Πάμε να δούμε τον ηλεκτρονικό παντογράφο να έχει ξεκινήσει το κόψιμο, το σχέδιο σε χαρτί που αντιγράφει και τελειώνοντας το πρώτο κομμάτι συνεχίζει στο επόμενο, όπως το έχει σχεδιάσει ο ναυπηγός στο χαρτί.
Στην τελευταία φωτο (μία βδομάδα μετά) η πλώρη του Δ/Ξ Ποσειδών αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται. 

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 36 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 37 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 38 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 39 22-07-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 40 01-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι παντογράφοι του ναυπηγείου κόβουν συνέχεια και με ακρίβεια τα κομμάτια και μετά με τους γερανούς πηγαίνουν στη θέση τους. Κάθε φορά που πηγαίνω όλο και νέα κομμάτια έχουν μπει στη θέση τους. Όπως βλέπεται από τις φωτο στα περισσότερα σημεία που δουλεύουν οι τεχνίτες υπάρχουν σκέπαστρα γιατί η ζέστη είναι μεγάλη (αρχές Αυγούστου) έτσι η εργασία γίνεται πιο εύκολη και υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση από το τεχνικό προσωπικό.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 41 01-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 42 01-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 43 01-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 44 01-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 46 01-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στους μεγάλους χώρους που διαθέτει το ναυπηγείο όπως βλέπεται δεν δουλεύεται μόνο ένα κομμάτι από το πλοίο.
Στη σάλα που διαθέτη το ναυπηγείο γίνονται τα προσχέδια, σχεδιάζονται από υπολογιστές υπό κλίμακα σε χαρτί (όπως είδαμε πάρα πάνω), κόβονται στους παντογράφους και έτοιμα πηγαίνουν στο σημείο που πρέπει να κολληθούν. 
Με το να κατασκευάζονται ταυτόχρονα πολλά κομμάτια και τεχνικό προσωπικό περισσότερο δουλεύει και η παράδοση του πλοίου θα γίνει στην συμφωνημένη ώρα.
Τα δύο πλαϊνά και τα ύφαλα του πλοίου. 
Το κεντρικό κομμάτι ανάμεσα στα πλαϊνά και τα ύφαλα.
Η πλώρη προχωρά.
Τα ύφαλα αμέσως μετά την πλώρη.
Και το πλοίο ξεκίνησε να στήνεται. 

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 47 01-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 50 01-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 51 11-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 54 11-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 56 11-08-2014.jpg 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το θέμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο ρυθμός είναι συνεχείς. Άλλα κομμάτια ξεκινούν να κατασκευάζονται, άλλα που τελειώνουν με τα κολλήματα τουμπάρονται, κολλούν τις βάσεις που θα τα σηκώσει ο γερανός και περιμένουν να έλθει η ώρα που θα πάνε στη θέση τους, η πλώρη αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται και να δένει με τις λαμαρίνες που μπαίνουν, ενώ και νέο κομμάτι προστέθηκε στο μήκος του πλοίου.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 59 11-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 60 11-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 62 26-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 63 26-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 64 26-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ποσειδών όπως φαίνεται πάνω από την δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος, η πλώρη προχωρά, η προέκταση προς την πλώρη και η πρύμη ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται. 

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 68 26-08-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 72 01-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 76 01-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 77 01-09-2014.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες φαίνεται το κάσαρο το οποίο έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται και αφού δεν γνωρίζουμε τις ορολογίες γιατί  δεν είμαστε όλοι ναυτικοί στο forum, ρώτησα και έμαθα. Κάσαρο λέγετε το κομμάτι που πάει και κάθετε πάνω στην πλώρη, δηλαδή είναι το μέρος της πλώρης που μαζεύεται η αλυσίδα της άγκυρας και υπάρχουν και αποθήκες για υλικά.
Στις 11/09/2014 που είναι και οι φωτο έγινε και το τουμπάρισμα και η προσαρμογή τις πλώρης επάνω στο υπόλοιπο πλοίο και θα δούμε και βίντεο κάποια στιγμή. Όπως βλέπετε στην 3η φωτο οι συγκολλητές κολλούν σιδερένια στηρίγματα (μάπες) για να μπορέσουν ο γερανός να γυρίσει το κομμάτι.
Στη 4η φωτο όπως βλέπετε το κομμάτι που θα πάει να κάτσει η πλώρη είναι ήδη τακαρισμένο και περιμένει,
και η πλώρη όπως φαίνεται από ψηλά, πριν αρχίσει να γυρίζει για να κάτσει στη θέση της.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 81 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 82 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 84 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 85 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 86 11-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πλώρη σιγά-σιγά με σταθερές κινήσεις αρχίζει να σηκώνεται. Ένα κομμάτι σχεδόν 40 τόνων κάτω από τις εντολές του κατασκευαστή Γιώργου Φραντζή σηκώνεται από τον ιδιόκτητο γερανό του ναυπηγείου, θα γυρίσει και στο τέλος θα πάει στη θέση που το περιμένει, όπως βλέπετε στην τελευταία φωτο.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 98 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 101 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 104 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 106 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 107 11-09-2014.jpg
Το Nautilia.gr ήταν βέβαια παρόν. Για όλους τους φίλους των κατασκευών.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι για την ιστορία να αναφέρουμε ότι σήμερα έγινε η καθέλκυση του Δ/Ξ Ποσειδών. Μία ελεγχόμενη καθέλκυση, δηλαδή έπεσε σιγά-σιγά στη θάλασσα και όχι όπως έχετε συνηθίσει να βλέπετε καθελκύσεις, λόγο του ότι υπήρχε κοντά η πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος και μπροστά από τη δεξαμενή 3 φορτηγά αραγμένα. 
Βέβαια το nautilia.gr ήταν παρόν και σε αυτή την καθέλκυση, όπου αποθανάτισε τις στιγμές με βίντεο και φωτο που θα δείτε ....στην πορεία. 
Ας δούμε τώρα την πλώρη όταν στάθηκε όρθια από το γερανό, στην πορεία την γύρισαν και με τη βοήθεια των κλάρκ για να μην στραβώσουν τα ελάσματα που εξέχουν,  την έκατσαν στην κανονική της θέση ώστε να πιαστεί πλέον από τέσσερις πλευρές και σιγά-σιγά με χειρουργικές κινήσεις να οδηγηθεί στη θέση της.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 111 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 119 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 123 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 136 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 138 11-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μερικές φάσεις ακόμη από την πλώρη, που σιγά-σιγά ήλθε και κούμπωσε ....σαν κόπιτσα στη θέση της.
Στην τελευταία ο γερανός του ναυπηγείου την κρατά σταθερή μέχρι να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες κολλήσεις και να σταθεροποιηθεί. 

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 142 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 144 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 150 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 153 11-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 161 11-09-2014.jpg
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλο το προσωπικό του ναυπηγείου για την άψογη δουλειά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η γέφυρα έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται, το κάσαρο προχωρά για να πάει στη θέση του, η πρύμη και αυτή ετοιμάζεται στο χώρο που σε λίγες μέρες θα τη τουμπάρουν και θα πάει στη θέση της, η πρύμη όπως φαίνεται πάνω από τη δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος, και ο χώρος που θα πάει στη μέση σχεδόν του πλοίου και θα είναι η βάνες για την τροφοδοσία.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 163 16-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 166 16-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 169 16-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 171 16-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 172 22-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κατασκευή της γέφυρας έχει προχωρήσει, η πρύμη την προηγούμενη μέρα (21/09) είχε σηκωθεί με το γερανό του ναυπηγείου, είχε γυρίσει στην κανονική της θέση και είχε τοποθετηθεί, όπως βλέπετε στη 2η φωτο ο γερανός την κρατά στη θέση της με 4 συρματόσκοινα μέχρι να κολληθεί, αλλά και το κάσαρο έχει τοποθετηθεί και αυτό στη θέση του και ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να τα κολλάνε. 

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 173 22-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 176 22-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 178 22-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 181 22-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 185 22-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η γέφυρα ανφάς και προφίλ στις 30/09 έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά. Έχουν ενσωματωθεί οι τσιμινιέρες, οι βαρδιόλες, πίσω από τη γέφυρα είναι η καμπίνα του καπετάνιου και από κάτω είναι οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος.
Μια εβδομάδα αργότερα η γέφυρα είναι στη θέση της και ανέβηκα επάνω, η θέα από τη γέφυρα με τους σωληνουργούς να προχωρούν τις εργασίες τους, όπως φαίνεται η γέφυρα από την κουβέρτα και μία γενική.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 189 30-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 194 30-09-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 199 06-10-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 201 06-10-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 202 06-10-2014.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Ερώτηση από άσχετο με τα ναυπηγικά: Πως και δεν έχει βολβό το πλοίο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω είμαι άσχετος με τα ναυπηγικά, αλλά θα πω τη γνώμη μου (απ' αυτά που έχω ακούσει) και αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσουν αυτοί που ξέρουν.
Νομίζω ότι ο βολβός μπαίνει για να δώσει ταχύτητα στο πλοίο, πράγμα που εδώ δεν χρειάζεται και για να μειώσει την κατανάλωση σε πλοία που πηγαίνουν με μεγάλες ταχύτητες, που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται γιατί το πλοίο φτιάχτηκε για να κάνει τροφοδοσίες. Άποψη μου βέβαια αυτοί, περιμένουμε απάντηση και από κανένα ειδικό.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο κυριότερος λόγος που τοποθετείται βολβός σ' ένα πλοίο είναι για να μειώσει την αντίσταση κυματισμού. Μέσα απ' την συγκεκριμένη μείωση, προκύπτουν τα οφέλη που αναφέρει σωστά ο φίλος Παντελής. Η χρήση βολβού σε σχέση με τη γεωμετρία που έχει η γάστρα του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου δεν πιστεύω ότι θα πρόσθετε πολλά πράγματα, γι' αυτό και δεν επιλέχθηκε η βολβοειδής πλώρη.

----------


## Takerman

Ευχαριστούμε Νεκτάριε για τις διευκρινίσεις. Η πλώρη πάντως θυμίζει περασμένες δεκαετίες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όνομα του πλοίο τοποθετήθηκε πρίμα όπως και το Ν.Π 12240, οι κουπαστές μπήκαν γύρο από τη γέφυρα, ο ιστός τοποθετήθηκε όπως και οι σκάλες.
Το όνομα στην πλώρη την ώρα που έχει αρχίσει η τοποθέτηση του.
Οι κουπαστές μπήκαν και στο υπόλοιπο πλοίο, το κουβούκλιο για τις βάνες τοποθετήθηκε στη θέση του, όπως και ο ιστός της πλώρης.
Τα καπάκια για τις δεξαμενές έχουν αρχίσει να τοποθετούνται όπως και τα εξαεριστικά.
Οι βάσεις για τους άξονες άρχισαν να τοποθετούνται.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 205 15-10-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 207 15-10-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 210 20-10-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 215 27-10-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 216 27-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η θέα από την πλώρη, οι μονώσεις και τα πάνελ έχουν αρχίσει να τοποθετούνται στη γέφυρα.
Η θέα από τη βαρδιόλα με τους ηλεκτρολόγους και τους σωληνουργούς να δίνουν μάχη για την αποπεράτωση του πλοίου.
Η τακαρίες για να κατέβει το πλοίο προς τη θάλασσα έχουν αρχίσει να ετοιμάζονται.
Άξονες και προπέλες τοποθετήθηκαν και το βάψιμο έχει αρχίσει.
Το πλοίο βαμμένο στα χρώματα του, οι άγκυρες στη θέση τους, το βάζο έχει περάσει κάτω από το πλοίο και έχει κατέβει στη θέση του για την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 234 12-11-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 241 12-11-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 246 17-11-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 254 24-11-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 256 29-11-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Όπως τα λες Παντελή η ημέρα τις καθέλκυσης έφτασε.
Η Αφαίρεση τις σκάλας από το πλοίο ξεκίνησε, Το σπάσιμο τις σαμπάνιας από τον πλοιοκτήτη, Και η τρίτη φωτογραφία στο υγρό του στοιχείο.

Δ-Ξ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 29-11-2014 01.gif Δ-Ξ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 29-11-2014 02.gif Δ-Ξ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 29-11-2014 03.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένας αξέχαστος Νοέμβρης για το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα, καθώς μέσα σε διάστημα 21 ημερών είχε δύο παραδόσεις νεότευκτων πλωτών ναυπηγημάτων! Με λίγα λόγια, δύο γιορτές! Μερικά στιγμιότυπα κι από εμένα από άλλη οπτική γωνία!

DSCN5076.jpg DSCN5096.jpg DSCN5100.jpg DSCN5104.jpg DSCN5116.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δ/Ξ Ποσειδών δεμένο στο μόλο του ναυπηγείου Φραντζή για να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες του, στη γέφυρα ξεκίνησαν οι μονώσεις και μπήκαν οι απαραίτητες επιγραφές, το κατάστρωμα άρχισε να μινιάρετε, στη γέφυρα μπήκαν τα παράθυρα και τοποθετήθηκε ο πάγκος που θα μπουν τα όργανα,  το κατάστρωμα όλο περασμένο με μίνιο.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 358 02-12-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 360 06-12-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 361 06-12-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 363 10-12-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 365 10-12-2014.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όργανα και χειριστήρια άρχισαν να τοποθετούνται στη γέφυρα, η καμπίνα του καπετάνιου ετοιμάζεται, οι βάνες για την τροφοδοσία και τα βαψίματα προχωρούν πρίμα- πλώρα.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 368 22-12-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 369 22-12-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 371 29-12-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 373 29-12-2014.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 374 29-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον το πλοίο έχει αρχίσει και δουλεύει. Δυστυχώς η υγεία μου με καθυστέρησε ...στο να σας το παρουσιάσω νωρίτερα.
Ένα ..........άλλο δυστυχώς είναι ότι το Nautilia.gr δεν έδειξε το βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του Ποσειδών που έγινε στις 29/11/2014. Ελπίζω .................κάποια στιγμή να το δείξει.
Με έδρα το μόλο ΔΕΗ το Ποσειδών έχει αρχίσει και κάνει τροφοδοσίες, ενώ έχω κανονίσει με τους πλοιοκτήτες να κάνω κάποια στιγμή βίντεο την τροφοδοσία  του σε πλοίο στη ράδα του Πειραιά.
Εδώ φωτογραφία της πρύμη του με τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του και η γέφυρα όπως .....είχε διαμορφωθεί. 
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο .........και θα τα ξανά πούμε από κοντά.....σύντομα. 

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 391 07-01-2015.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 392 28-01-2015.jpg ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 393 28-01-2015.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δ/Ξ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ: Το δεξαμενόπλοιο που γεννήθηκε στο Πέραμα*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια παρουσιαση ,ενος νεου αρτιου πλοιου των ναυπηγειων Φραντζη , μεσα απο το αστειρευτο αρχειο του φιλου Παντελη

----------


## andria salamis

Μεγάλη η προσφορά του Παντελή,σε ολους εμας,πολυ τρέξιμο,ευχαριστούμε φίλε. Επισης ενα ευχαριστώ σε ολους τους συντελεστές της παρουσίασης.
μπράβο στους πλοιοκτητες,και στο ναυπηγειο του Κ  Γ Φρατζη,καλοταξιδο να ειναι.

----------


## leo85

Στις 5-3-2015 το έπιασα εν δράση. Παντελή χαρισμένη  για εσένα που έχεις τρέξει πολύ για αυτό το καραβάκι.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 5-3-2015.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως Λεωνίδα η πρώτη του φωτο .....εν δράση και σ' ευχαριστούμε.
Και συ έτρεξες για το Ποσειδών, μην ξεχνάς ότι οι πρώτες .....εναέριες φωτο του είναι δικές σου. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πως να το ξεχάσει ο Λεωνίδας, και να 'θελε δεν μπορεί εκεί που πήγες και τον ανέβασες -αθεόφοβε- για να τραβήξει ....εναέριες φωτό !!!!! Βάστα μην του πω την .....καινούργια ιδέα που μου αποκάλυψες χθες, για το που δηλαδή σκέφτεσαι να τον ανεβάσεις στην καθέλκυση του ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ. Η μάλλον καλύτερα για το που σκέφτεσαι να τον βάλεις και μετά να τον ανεβάσεις..... Δεν θα ξαναπατήσει ο άνθρωπος στην Σαλαμίνα !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πως να το ξεχάσει ο Λεωνίδας, και να 'θελε δεν μπορεί εκεί που πήγες και τον ανέβασες -αθεόφοβε- για να τραβήξει ....εναέριες φωτό !!!!! Βάστα μην του πω την .....καινούργια ιδέα που μου αποκάλυψες χθες, για το που δηλαδή σκέφτεσαι να τον ανεβάσεις στην καθέλκυση του ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ. Η μάλλον καλύτερα για το που σκέφτεσαι να τον βάλεις και μετά να τον ανεβάσεις..... Δεν θα ξαναπατήσει ο άνθρωπος στην Σαλαμίνα !!!!!


Το ξέρει αυτό.....πριν από σένα. :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Γιώργο το περιμένω πως και πως.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ όπως το συνάντησα στις 15-03-2015 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ που αράζει.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 395 15-03-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ποσειδών στις 07-05-2015 επιστρέφοντας μετά από τροφοδοσία στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Γεώργιος Μπρούφας ΙΙ. 

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ 396 07-05-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Μια φωτογραφία την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ-29-11-2014-04.jpg.

----------

